# Your Bucket List



## Polaris (Feb 6, 2018)

Post it =3


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 6, 2018)

I don't really have one, but I'd like to travel and go out of country at least once.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2018)

Though I have alot if things I want to do, visiting every country (I can) is the first thing that comes to mind.  I've made it to some of the tougher ones but North Korea will probably be impossible forever now, since things will probably only get better through reunification.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

For a long time it was skydiving, but I already did that so nothing else comes to mind.

I guess anything that makes me feel something. Love when my adrenaline is high and my emotions are at their peek. So ya I'd love to do more scary and risky things. Maybe bungee jumping is next?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> For a long time it was skydiving, but I already did that so nothing else comes to mind.
> 
> I guess anything that makes me feel something. Love when my adrenaline is high and my emotions are at their peek. So ya I'd love to do more scary and risky things. Maybe bungee jumping is next?


Have you tried dry suit diving in the arctic?  Hang gliding? Squirrel suit base jumping?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Have you tried dry suit diving in the arctic?  Hang gliding? Squirrel suit base jumping?


Never heard of any if these things, will google.


----------



## El Hit (Feb 6, 2018)

As everybody said, traveling a lot. I also want at least another language, will start with french this week.


----------



## Polaris (Feb 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Though I have alot if things I want to do, visiting every country (I can) is the first thing that comes to mind.  I've made it to some of the tougher ones but North Korea will probably be impossible forever now, since things will probably only get better through reunification.



Interesting. Why North Korea? Because you wanna see how people are being oppressed with your own eyes?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2018)

Nope, so I can literally cross it off my bucket list.  It's the only country that I can think of that I have no current way of visiting.


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> For a long time it was skydiving, but I already did that so nothing else comes to mind.
> 
> I guess anything that makes me feel something. Love when my adrenaline is high and my emotions are at their peek. So ya I'd love to do more scary and risky things. Maybe bungee jumping is next?


same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Island (Feb 6, 2018)

Travel, get my PhD, become fluent in Spanish, learn a programming language, and in the long term, if technology keeps going the way it's going, maybe become a cyborg or something.

I like learning things, so most of my bucket list are knowledge-related things.


----------



## Virus (Feb 6, 2018)

atm just survive this semester.


----------



## Sassy (Feb 6, 2018)

1. Travel

2. Travel 

3. Buy anime figurines worth spending

4. Visit online friends if I ever get the money

5. Travel


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 6, 2018)

Go to Germany. See Borussia Dortmund and/or German national team play live.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 7, 2018)

Traveling abroad I guess.


----------



## Polaris (Feb 7, 2018)

Dr. Negri said:


> atm just survive this semester.



I can relate to that. What are you studying?


----------



## Virus (Feb 7, 2018)

Polaris said:


> I can relate to that. What are you studying?



Medicine. What about you?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 8, 2018)

i wanna be a mom and adopt lots of children :blu

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Feb 8, 2018)

to drown trinity in a puddle filled with zima


----------



## Polaris (Feb 8, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i wanna be a mom and adopt lots of children :blu



Your ambition is to become the forum version of Angelina Jolie?
All joking aside, are you planning on having biological children as well or are you just gonna adopt? =3


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 8, 2018)

I'd like travelling and swimming in the sea or an aquarium. Get more tattoos as well.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 8, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Your ambition is to become the forum version of Angelina Jolie?
> All joking aside, are you planning on having biological children as well or are you just gonna adopt? =3



hmm, when i think of my bucket list, i think of what i haven't done yet. i've travelled (probably too much), i'm not into extreme sports, doing my masters, in a good relationship, and i'm a little confused what direction i want my career to go in- _but_, the one thing i am sure about is being a mother. i would be an awesome mom. and i'd like to get that done before dying. 

and sure, i'll have biological children too. the more the merrier.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Never thought about a list, since I'm fully aware I'll kick the bucket long before I have any reasonable option of acting upon a list of any sort.


----------



## mcpon14 (May 10, 2018)

To do one porn scene with 2 beautiful ladies and myself.


----------



## Nataly (May 19, 2018)

Have been scratching few things off the bucket list as I add new ones. It is a never ending process because there are so many exciting things to do in this world


----------



## Plexa (May 23, 2018)

I'm not certain it counts as a bucket list, but I am participating in a long-term scavenger hunt with a friend of mine. The person with the most points by time of one of our deaths is the ultimate winner.

Here it is:



We're currently both on 5 points (Britney Spears tickets) and are both on our way to another 20 (masters degree).


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 29, 2018)

-Visit all Lighthouses in my country(there are almost 20. I only visited 2, but soon I will add more).
-Watch all movies,Anime. I also want to play all games thay I enjoy.
-Master more languages.
-Return to my previous "form".


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2018)

I want to be rich.


----------



## nobody (Nov 14, 2018)

1. Travel

2. Do hardcore drugs 

3.  Make a youtube channel 

4. Grow a beard out for a full year 

5. Be a brother/father figure for a kid similar to me. 

6. Learn to cook 

7. Have my own online business


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 14, 2018)

I really don't have one. So I'll just make one on the spot.

-become a famous author
-start a family
-have sex with at least one celebrity crush
-travel through Africa and Japan
-meet Oprah
-get an animated series
-have enough money to support parents in their old age 

And I don't know. Like I said, this was on the spur of the moment.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 15, 2018)

Finish the games I have
Traveling to a few countries I've always wanted to and some states as well
Buy my own home
Kick the bucket at home and peacefully while alone


----------



## Mider T (Nov 15, 2018)

Yamato said:


> Kick the bucket at home and peacefully while alone


----------

